# First Outing In Our Outback



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We have never been trailer camping before and next weekend will be our first go at it.
We have a non hook up site reserved but can switch to a hook-up if needed.
This will be at an agility trial for our DD (damn dog).

I have no idea if we will have enough battery power with on 12v to last the weekend or not.
What can I expect to get out of it? We will be using lights and heat mainly along with the fridge.
Not sure on the microwave or not.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You shoudl be able to make it through the weekend but won't be using the microwave without power or a generator. The furnace consumes a bit of battery so use sparingly. Some have even removed some of the light bulbs or replaced them with lower wattage ones. We will even use battery powered lanterns at night to minimize the battery drain on the camper.

As far as the dog, that's another story.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are using one 12V battery you may get a weekend out of it if you milk it ... but doubtful... if I were a betting man I would say at about hour 12 you will start noticing things getting significantly dimmer and running slower.. and of course the Microwave does not work with anything but shore AC power ...

And since you are located in a cold climate the heater fan will zap power quickly from the battery... not being doom and gloom -- but if this is your first time out camping -- i would go with full hookups to you get use to the trailer first...

Some of us who dry camp allot only get 4 days out of 2 x 6v deep cycle batteries with almost 1000 amp/hrs at our disposal compared to only a couple hundred from a 12V automobile battery...

Just my .02c ...

But that heater fan is going to zap it ... and there is nothing worse then waking up at 0200 in the monring -- freezing -- with no power... been there -- done that... got the 2 - 6Vs that following Monday... now I can go four days easily ...

Fridge will not take any power at all -- runs off of propane -- but make sure that your turn OFF the humidity switch on the fridge -- that will eat up power faster then anything...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Depends on a few factors, one battery won't get you all that far if you are running the furnace for long. Make sure that your F150 is actually charging the battery while driving down the road before you go, many need an additional fuse for this to function. The reason is that if you drain your battery you can recharge it a bit with your truck, but only if the charge line is hot. Do you know if you have a Group 24 or Group 27 battery installed? You can always add another battery, Costco sells them. If you still have room in the propane area this might be a good idea as you can switch the wires mid-trip. A lot will depend on how cold it is and how warm you like it.

Without hook up's you won't have a microwave unless you have a generator, nor a TV. During the winter months I prefer to camp with hook up's when possible, I can go a couple days without but with kids and a wife that likes it warm its just not as fun if they are not happy.

Good luck with the agility trial!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our 1st 2 TT trips ever were dry camping in Maine in early April (also for dog shows) with only one 12v battery. We made it in relative comfort from Friday night thru Sunday afternoon *but* we took all of our primitive camping gear with us - rarely used the TT lights (lantern & flashlights instead) and turned the furnace on long enough to warm the place up then turned it off. We used the propane rather than electric to heat water and kept the TT/TV connected, using the truck as a power source when we figured the battery was low. As others have said, the microwave and outlets won't be available without shore power (of course, _WE_ didn't know that and figured there was a problem with the TT







) If you really have the option of hook-ups (without compromising comfort & convenience to the rings and other competitors....that's 1/2 the fun! ... I would suggest changing sites. That way you can just focus on having a blast at the Trial and getting ALL the benefit of your OB!

HAVE FUN & FAST TIMES !!!! (...and don't forget the photos! We like the photos!!!







)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm with everyone else, I'd go full hookups especially since the batts that come with trailers usually aren't worth much. If you have time you can disconnect and see how it all runs on batteries. Also, if you get sewer too, it gives you a chance to practice the use of everything without having to do it in line. Of course since you are in WA, maybe you aren't planning on dewinterizing, but I'd still do it for peace of mind on the furnace...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Go for the hookups...Enjoy your new Outback with all the fun and no worries!

Save the dry camping for when you really need to


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree with everyone...get the full hookup if you can. Will make the first outing very easy.

Unhook the power for one day and see how far your stock battery can last.

Lastly, if you do get full hookup, don't just leave the sewer line connected with the Black tank open. You want to have a good flush on the Black tank, which requires it to have a fuller tank. For this quick weekend trip, you'll only need to empty the Black tank once.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer !!!

Get the hookups... Stay in comfort. Figure out how everything works......then try dry camping..... It is a learned art !!

Wes


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard , looks like every one has answered your question and I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome jasonrebecca.

Congrats on your new TT. Agree with above posts. First trip with hookups will allow you explore/use your OB21 to the max without worrring about power management. For us, it was enough to get the towing routine setup. Wanted to relax after "getting there". Might want to pickup a GFI testers before plugging into camp power. Also, take a pencil and paper to write down all of the things you forgot.

Best of luck on your 'maiden voyage'.

Scott


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Even if you don't go with full hookups, at least get an electric site. Many campgrounds have different levels of ammenities available. ieelectric only, water and electric, full=e/w/sewer and then some have delux sites with cable and telephone. Of course the price goes up with each upgrade.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder how it went...this was the weekend they were going out.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We are heading out this Friday afternoon.

Got the Power/Water hook up. That is all they offer.
Picking up a TV so I don't miss the Seahawks game Saturday.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

First outing is complete!

Everything worked great except my outlets.
Only one outlet worked in the entire trailer.








The GFI in the bathroom won't reset and I am guessing the other outlets are all downline of that.
Ran everything off of Electricity except the furnace. 63 in our trailer is warmer then 68 in my house. 
Also learned that being 6'3" in a 6'3" bed isn't that comfy.

And started a list of stuff to buy.
A 30a extension cord and a second 25' water hose.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> First outing is complete!
> 
> Everything worked great except my outlets.
> Only one outlet worked in the entire trailer.
> ...


Congrats!

GFIs protect the whole circuit they're on by design. And yes, the whole trailer is usually one circuit.

Try pulling the mattress away from the wall a few inches. Your pillow will cover the gap at that end.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The GFI in the bathroom has the test/reset button and it won't reset.
My electrical engineer here at work said either the outlet is bad or there is a short somewhere.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> The GFI in the bathroom has the test/reset button and it won't reset.
> My electrical engineer here at work said either the outlet is bad or there is a short somewhere.


Unplug the TT and check the wires at the breakers and the ground bus bar and neutral bus bar, some have found loose wires and this will cause problems down the line. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have 2 GFI's in our Outback....look for another one.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have 2 GFI's in our Outback....look for another one.


Really? I presume you have one in the bathroom - where's the second one?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Just curious, where did you go. I see you are from Edmonds. We went out this past weekend also. We went up to the Skagit River to see the Eagles. We stayed at Howard Miller Steelhead Park. This is the second year in a row for that location in January. What a great place. I really enjoy camping in the winter and early spring and late fall. There is never a crowd. We practically had the whole park to ourselves except for the day use people that were up to see the eagles. I think there were a total of 4 or 5 campers the whole weekend that came and went.

Glad you had a good time.

Kelly


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Just curious, where did you go. I see you are from Edmonds. We went out this past weekend also. We went up to the Skagit River to see the Eagles. We stayed at Howard Miller Steelhead Park. This is the second year in a row for that location in January. What a great place. I really enjoy camping in the winter and early spring and late fall. There is never a crowd. We practically had the whole park to ourselves except for the day use people that were up to see the eagles. I think there were a total of 4 or 5 campers the whole weekend that came and went.
> 
> Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Kelly


We went to an Agility trial for one of our dogs in Auburn. Figured would be a good spot for a shake down run to figure out how to use everything.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Unplug the TT and check the wires at the breakers and the ground bus bar and neutral bus bar, some have found loose wires and this will cause problems down the line. James


If the wires are loose at the bus bar or breakers then none of the outlets would be working since they are all on the same circuit.
The problem has to be from that outlet and downstream.

Our TT only has one GFI with the test/reset buttons, all others are just labled as GFI since they are downstream of that outlet.
Just like a house, anything downstream on the same circuit is GFI if wired properly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> We have 2 GFI's in our Outback....look for another one.


Really? I presume you have one in the bathroom - where's the second one?
[/quote]

By the back door....under the flip up counter.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> Our TT only has one GFI with the test/reset buttons, all others are just labled as GFI since they are downstream of that outlet.
> Just like a house, anything downstream on the same circuit is GFI if wired properly.


I've seen contradicting information about the "downstream" idea. Does a CFI outlet protect the whole circuit, or just itself and outlets downstream?

Any electricians or know-it-alls?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Just itself and outlets downstream if wired corectly.
If you buy a GFI outlet it will tell you how to wire it.

I replaced the GFI outlet that wouldn't reset last night and everything is now working!
Saves me another trip to the dealer.


----------

